# pain in calf?



## monkeylc (7 Jun 2013)

Started a new job on Monday doing about 14-15 miles round trip. Got on bike to come home this afternoon and got pain in my calf muscle (lower). 
Im not used to cycling this amount each day and ive done it all this week but fitness hasn't bothered me. 
Any ideas on what the pain is? 
Starting to get worse :-(


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2013)

Check your bike fit?
Pulled something?
Maybe cramp?
Are you stretching after each ride?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jun 2013)

Overuse?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2013)

_[This probably isn't what you're suffering from but I thought that I'd mention it just in case. Besides, somebody else might stumble across this thread in the future and it might help them.]_

If you suffer from an unexplained calf pain, it could be due to a DVT (Deep Vein Thrombosis) which is a *very* serious problem. I had one (in my thigh) last year and it caused a massive embolism in my lungs which almost killed me.

Symptoms may include: 

pain, swelling and tenderness in one of your legs (usually your calf, but in my case - a thigh)
a heavy ache in the affected area
warm skin in the area of the clot
redness of your skin, particularly at the back of your leg, below the knee
*If you suspect that you might have a DVT - get it checked out ASAP! 15% of all sudden deaths are caused by pulmonary embolism and most of them are caused by DVTs.*


----------



## Herzog (7 Jun 2013)

Overuse...rest at the weekend and see how it feels on Monday.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2013)

Maybe give it some ice (peas wrapped in a teatowel) or heat (gel thing, goes in microwave) and rest it

How quickly are you doing the 7-8 miles each way and is it very hilly? What bike are you riding?


----------



## Thomk (7 Jun 2013)

Are you using cleats? If you walk like a duck you should cycle like a duck....walk like a pigeon, cycle like a pigeon. Check the angle of the cleats.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1787...rval_type=week&chart_type=miles&year_offset=0


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> Maybe give it some ice (peas wrapped in a teatowel) or heat (gel thing, goes in microwave) and rest it
> 
> How quickly are you doing the 7-8 miles each way and is it very hilly? What bike are you riding?


http://app.strava.com/dashboard


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

using cleats and not pushing it really,but pain in lower calf (left) is not good mate.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

killing me  as will soon mateys..........


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2013)

Go and see your GP.

Otherwise massage your calf muscle/top of your Achilles. Do this by rolling it over a rolling pin whilst sitting on a carpetted floor. This massages the tissue and pushes out old blood to allow new in. It will be heaven. Do this for about 5-10 minutes are as long as you feel necessary. Ideally twice a day - in the morning before you start riding and again in the evening. Enjoy.


----------



## Thomk (8 Jun 2013)

monkeylc said:


> using cleats and not pushing it really,but pain in lower calf (left) is not good mate.


I had a similar problem, read this short thread:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/calf-injury.93980/#post-1749853


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Otherwise massage your calf muscle/top of your Achilles. Do this by rolling it over a rolling pin whilst sitting on a carpetted floor. This massages the tissue and pushes out old blood to allow new in. It will be heaven. Do this for about 5-10 minutes are as long as you feel necessary. Ideally twice a day - in the morning before you start riding and again in the evening. Enjoy.


But avoid like plague if you have, or even suspect that you might have a DVT - it would be an ideal way of dislodging nasty sticky bits of blood clot which could then lodge in your heart, lungs or brain with catastrophic consequences!

Incidentally, last night I found an interesting (and worrying) article suggesting that athletic people can be more likely to get DVTs in certain circumstances than sedentary people - link.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

Got up this morning and was stiff and painful. 
I feel the pain when I stand feet together and go up on my toes snd the pain is right at the bottom of my calf just above ankle?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2013)

http://www.teachpe.com/sports_injuries/lower_leg/achilles_tendinitis.php


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

That sounds like it and in the right place but no swelling?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2013)

Doesn't have to be swollen.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

Great, so I shouldn't use the bike? 
New job, enjoying the cycling and now I can't use the bike :'(


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2013)

Rest time 

+

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/s...itis/achilles-tendinitis-stretching-exercises


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

How long do you reckon it'll take, few days?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2013)

Depends on your own response to rest/stretching. All you can do is try,it will tell you if it isn't ready.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

It's definitely Achilles Tendonitis I can feel it grinding now and i had Tendonitis in my arm earlier this year. 
It's great :'(


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2013)

Ice, anti-inflammatories, rest, gentle stretches


----------



## monkeylc (8 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the advice people going to give it some rest and see how it goes. Cheers. 

:-(


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Thanks for the advice people going to give it some rest and see how it goes. Cheers.
> 
> :-(


 
Are planning to see your GP? It might be prudent to do so.


----------



## TheJDog (11 Jun 2013)

When you're cycling, don't stand up, and spin a lower gear. I find that helps me when my achilles flares up.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> When you're cycling, don't stand up, and spin a lower gear. I find that helps me when my achilles flares up.


For the people who argue that punctuation is unimportant, that is an example of why commas sometimes really _do_ matter!


----------



## monkeylc (13 Jun 2013)

got the pain fri and rested it off the bike until wed(so rested for four days),rode to work Wed/Thurs and had a job getting home Thurs return trip.
Pain was  ? pissing me off big time,I thought the fitness would do me not this!


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2013)

Time to see a medical professional as above if it's not getting better - 7 miles isn't a massive distance to cause such an issue


----------



## monkeylc (14 Jun 2013)

will do matey,just annoying though


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2013)

I constantly have overuse injuries, I feel your pain!

You'd probably be best off paying £40-50 to see a private physio than waiting for the NHS wheels to grind

In the meantime, use ice and/or heat on the hurty area


----------

